# The latest addition to the Sansevere family



## Sanny (Jun 1, 2009)

*Sienna Maree Sansevere
born 5/28/09 6:43PM 
7lbs 5oz 20.5"*
Believe it or not.....delivered by her daddy.....Bob





Our long-time family doctor who has delivered all our other kids coached him through it.





Yes...we need our own reality show, definitely never a dull moment around here and always a story to share.





I was afraid he would drop her on her head, but he didn't!





Didn't slow our family down a bit. This was one of the craziest weeks we've had and we made it through it all. 
Sienna is settled in at home and being spoiled rotten by her older siblings, grandma and parents. She was out at the barn today meeting all the horses and is looking forward to attending her first horse show


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2009)

She is beautiful


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your adorable baby girl.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary - Congratulations! Can't wait to meet Sienna! Just make sure you get some rest!

Tell Bob, good catch!


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jun 1, 2009)

A BIG CONGRATS !!! Bob was there right before the birth emailing me , and he seemed so calm and cool, saying this is the easy part for him, no work, nothing, He didn't tell me he was delivering the baby girl! ha ha ha Congrats to all!! and you rest.............see ya.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 1, 2009)

Awww, look at how pretty



Congratulations!! Good job, Bob!!!!

Jodi


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes you guys need your own reality show!

Congrats on a beautiful baby


----------



## Marty (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh she is beautiful!!!!!!!!! What a doll! I'll bet Bob was amazing!





I am sure we'd all rather see the Sansavere's on reality TV any day than the rest of them put together.

Is Sienna driving yet?


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 1, 2009)

[SIZE=24pt] CONGRATULATIONS! [/SIZE] She is beautiful.


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 1, 2009)

Ya'll amaze me. Congratulations!


----------



## ckmini (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh she is just perfect! Congrats! I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## joyenes (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations Mary and Bob! She is adorable! I'm sure it wont be long before we see her in the showring and in the Journal. Joyce


----------



## Miniv (Jun 1, 2009)

She's absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations to ALL.

I would love to hear the full description of this little ones' birth.........What a neat story.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG!!!! Congrats!!! Does this mean even more horses and wardrobe to take to Nationals?!! Congrats and I am sure we'll see her in the ring soon! And I agree, you need a reality show for yourself!


----------



## Mona (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW, that's really something!! Congratulations to all, on your beautiful new baby girl!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your pretty little girl.


----------



## Connie P (Jun 2, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS Mary! Congratulations!


----------



## bfogg (Jun 2, 2009)

It is so good to hear some happy news!!! She is beautiful!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## crponies (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations! What a precious baby girl!


----------



## qtrrae (Jun 2, 2009)

"CONGRATULATIONS" on a beautiful little girl - she is just precious!

Love her name - Sienna Maree!! I see by the bib - she is already "thinking" horses!!!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW, what a pretty little filly


----------



## barnbum (Jun 2, 2009)

What a beautiful girl.


----------



## anita (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the Sansevere family! Your girl is adorable

Thanks for the good news

Anita


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! She is very cute!!



I'm sure she'll be out there showing before long!



And you're right about never being a dull moment


----------



## River Wood (Jun 4, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!! Congrats you guys!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats!!! She is just a doll... And yep I agree with everyone else... You guys all amaze me... Definitely a true testament to what a family is supposed to be like...


----------



## shane (Jun 9, 2009)

oooooh wow shes absolutley adorable,





i bet you cant stop looking at her , babies are such miracles

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!





To a loving family,

i cant wait to follow this little girls progress


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats! She is really cute! I think Bodie will love her.


----------

